# canidae all stages food



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Is that ok for a 4.5 month old puppy
The solid is getting ahrd to get and I can get the canidae
Since I got rid of Nutro is stool is so much better and so is he WOooo










I want to feed
canidae kibble and
canidae canned


Is that a good diet for him becasue he is a pup do I really need the large breed


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

canidae all life stages is appropriate for a 4.5mo old puppy.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

thank you very much

Just wasnt him to have the best...... I never realized the differences in dog food thought all the same until you guys helped me thanks so much


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I had a dog with allergies that didn't do well on Nutro. You could try wellness too if the canidae doesn't work out.

My 4 1/2 month old has been on Canidae since he's been on solid food. Just the dry though, I don't do gushy food. I think he looks very healthy and happy.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

We fed our echo Pedigree for the first year of his life.
After getting indigo our trainer reccomended Canidae all stages.
Indigo was a rescue who was underweight and had a horrible coat.

They both eat it now for about 4 months and there is a remarkable difference in their coats and bodies.
Echo always had a tendency to put on a couple a lbs.. he doesn't seem to have that problem now.

Good luck!

btw sun GORGEOUS
here are my two today


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

yes Otto looks GREAT and boy he looks like a devil HAHAHHA
and Foo your babies are so cute

Like I said his poops are so much better formed etc and less of them LOL
Thansk so much for your help and assurance about the non puppy food.... I was worried.....but your guys look great and like I said Jack is better on this food seems happier or something,,,,


----------



## bluetick (Apr 28, 2007)

If I may resurrect this - I just got a 10 week old puppy. The breeder feeds his dogs Diamond foods, and the puppy has been eating Diamond puppy food. Since I feed my older GSD's Canidae ALS, he gave me some Diamond to mix with the Canidae for the first week.

For a pup this young, is the Canidae All Life Stages a sufficient diet? My older (3 to 4 years old) dogs get a cooked/hardboiled egg every other day thanks to my chickens, but with the current diet change going on, I haven't yet given an egg to the pup. I plan to introduce eggs next week. 

I have only adopted older dogs for many years. This is my first puppy in about 30 years! Comments welcome on feeding issues.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I use to wean puppies onto it when I used to feed canidae years ago.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, Canidae ALS is fine for young pups. We've also weaned litters right onto it.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

This is my pup. I changed her over to Canidae ALS shortly after I got her at 8 weeks. She is now 7 months old.


----------



## bluetick (Apr 28, 2007)

Thank you all! Good to know I am on the right track - at least for feeding!

(Tracy, handsome pup!)


----------

